# 1938 B.F.Goodrich (Schwinn Autocycle) - $895 (Mount Clemens) Mich. on CL



## Rollo (Feb 13, 2019)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/d/mount-clemens-1938-bfgoodrich-schwinn/6818795339.html

Posted about 2 hours ago
print
* 1938 B.F.Goodrich (Schwinn Autocycle) - $895 (Mount Clemens) hide this posting*
<image 4 of 6>

















































© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap
(google map)
bicycle type: *cruiser*
frame size: *standard*
wheel size: *26 in*
Calls Only. I can not do text. I do not trust your email. so. Calls Only. 586 26O O644

do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 6818795339

posted: about 2 hours ago

email to friend

♥ best of [?]

safety tips
prohibited items
product recalls
avoiding scams
Avoid scams, deal locally _Beware wiring (e.g. Western Union), cashier checks, money orders, shipping_


----------



## stoney (Feb 13, 2019)

Flat panel bogus "tank"


----------



## Rollo (Feb 13, 2019)

stoney said:


> Flat panel bogus "tank"



... Ur right ... shoulda looked closer! ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2019)

What do ya expect for $895?


----------



## stoney (Feb 13, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> What do ya expect for $895?




A $3-4k bike


----------



## stoney (Feb 13, 2019)

stoney said:


> A $3-4k bike




When I first saw it I thought real? or BS?, scam


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 14, 2019)

stoney said:


> When I first saw it I thought real? or BS?, scam




I've known Chuck for a few years and have bought several bikes from him. Nice guy and likes to show everyone that comes to his house his bike collection. He definitely wouldn't try to scam anyone.
He always has old bikes for sale on CL and rarely puts any info other than pics, price and phone number.


----------



## vincev (Feb 14, 2019)

Not ripping anybody off.He makes no false claims.lol


----------

